# Fishing Tourney: Can I Use Fish From the Island?



## Astrology (Oct 12, 2013)

The question is the title really xD I'm finding very little in my village, the largest so far being 32in... That's after 5 trips to Re-Tail with a full inventory of long-looking fish that are shorter than a shorter looking one x3x I know on the island I can get sharks and bigger fish. Any ideas?


----------



## aetherene (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes you can use fish caught from the island.


----------



## beffa (Oct 12, 2013)

o_o

of course


----------



## Astrology (Oct 12, 2013)

Woop! Thank you! I didn't know if it was one of those things were they were like invalid xD


----------

